# BuSpar and the effect on the mind



## RobDaBomb (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, I hate to do this again, but it seems that Google nor this forum ever seems to help give me an answer or at least an overview of other peoples reactions when it comes to this stuff.

So anyway, I talked to my psych. doc. about BuSpar after doing extensive research about it and Wellbutrin and such. I have came to the conclusion that I do not have a serotonin related imbalance, because it seems every time I try an SSRI or SNRI I always end up becoming zombified and motivation-less. As in, I'm content with my surroundings, but I really wouldn't give an F if a nuke just hit outside my house.

BuSpar seemed to be more focused on anxiety specifically, which is my main problem. I considered Wellbutrin a bit, but part of my anxiety (and just in general) is that I constantly sweat, like too much (from my hands and everything). My psy. doc. told me that Wellbutrin is pretty fantastic for some people, and she, my doctor, actually takes it herself. Yet she did tell me that it WILL increase my sweating if anything. After that I said NOOOOOO!!!!!! Wellbutrin, well-kiss my ***! 

So BuSpar it is aha. Now my big worry with any medication is how it affects ones creativity and memory, because these are the two most important factors in my whole existence. So if anybody has taken BuSpar and can explain their experience with it in general and, specifically, if you noticed any loss of creativity/imagination/memory/happyness?/etc....

-!- ALSO! VERYYYY BIG CONCERN! After taking my half tablet (I'm supposed to take a half tablet twice a day for the first two weeks, then a full tablet twice a day afterward) I get this weird... sensation.
Like, within the first hour or so after taking it, I will periodically feel this zing-like wave spike through my mind and body. It will just happen randomly and, to be quite honest, it feels pretty ****ing amazing lol, but I don't think it can be very good. I really can't describe this 'jolt' I will get besides... hmmm, imagine a reallyyyy intense case of the goosebumps just come on really quick and then leave in a wave like sensation (from the tip of your head down, or vice versa).
This normally happens when I take the first one in the day (which, I normally do take on an empty stomach). The second one, I normally get this odd sensation in (what feels like) only the back part of my brain mainly. 
This doesn't happen constantly, or too much always as a matter of fact, but it does happen at times, so it leaves me quite concerned.

In the few days I've been on BuSpar, I've been having pretty good results, so I don't want to give it up. Yet I am concerned about the effect on my mind it will have in the long run, and am a little curious to this odd sensation.

Any insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

RobDaBomb said:


> Yet she did tell me that it WILL increase my sweating if anything. After that I said NOOOOOO!!!!!! Wellbutrin, well-kiss my ***!


It never made me sweat at all. My brother was on it for several years and never had any issue with it either. With meds individual response varies so greatly that I don't think that's a valid reason to avoid Wellbutrin. Consider what's the worst that can happen: it makes you sweat, so you stop it and in a day the excess sweating stops. Yup, that's the horrific scenario that has you terrified of trying it. Not really terrifying, is it?

I've never actually heard of anyone complain of sweating from Wellbutrin. I wasn't aware that even was a possible side effect despite personal experience using it.



RobDaBomb said:


> So BuSpar it is aha. Now my big worry with any medication is how it affects ones creativity and memory, because these are the two most important factors in my whole existence.


I took it and found it to be an utterly useless sugar pill. My brother has been on it for many years and he says it "might be marginally helpful," which isn't exactly a strong endorsement. Allow me to translate my brother's statement in plain English: "I hit my max out of pocket on meds, so it's effectively free & I'm a nut who takes anything he can get for free, thus I take Buspar because it's free & lacks any negatives, even though I'm not even sure it does anything positive." Pretty stupid reason to take a drug, though in his OCD mind that actually makes sense.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

RobDaBomb said:


> Hey everyone, I hate to do this again, but it seems that Google nor this forum ever seems to help give me an answer or at least an overview of other peoples reactions when it comes to this stuff.
> 
> So anyway, I talked to my psych. doc. about BuSpar after doing extensive research about it and Wellbutrin and such. I have came to the conclusion that I do not have a serotonin related imbalance, because it seems every time I try an SSRI or SNRI I always end up becoming zombified and motivation-less. As in, I'm content with my surroundings, but I really wouldn't give an F if a nuke just hit outside my house.
> 
> ...


I have taken BuSpar and find it quite a well tolerated drug with minimal side effects..the main side effect as you pointed out, is the "brain zaps" or mini-jolts as you described it.. some people claim that effect goes away with continued use...for me it didn't, but then I only used it about 4-5 weeks. I may have experienced weird/vivid dreams on it too, I can't remember.

I found BusSpar is semi-effective..it does lessen the severity of SA but does not remove it completely and it's definitely not like taking a benzo-class drug.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Wellbutrin never increased my sweating either. 

But lexapro certainly did. Everyday waking up in the morning on 20mg. waking up too a pool of cold sweat it was digusting. you can probably catch pneumonia from that.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Both Wellbutrin and BuSpar seemed to induce anger in me. BuSpar wasn't as bad as Wellbutrin but I recognized the symptoms from my previous WB experience.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I had a bit of sweating at the beginning of taking Wellbutrin, it was only at night I would wake up a bit sweaty. It goes away quite quickly.

I take buspar/wellbutrin combo now. It's good no doubt, I pretty much have no anxiety, but I still haven't seen the results im looking for with anhedonia.


----------



## RobDaBomb (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks so much! In only one night I already got a good amount of insight, I love this forum <3.

But I guess she may have said Wellbutrin makes you sweat more because she, personally, takes it and may end up sweating more? Every med. affects people differently, so I'm sure that a bunch don't sweat from it, but I think she was just looking at it in the way that I'm already prone to sweating a lot so, if anything, the Wellbutrin would most likely increase that if anything. I'm slightly confused when it comes to Wellbutrin and BuSpar, because neither are really your typical anti-depressants (S(S/N)RI's). From at least what I believe, it seems like Wellbutrin is more AD(H)D related than BuSpar is. I'm not 100% sure about that though, but I do know that most AD(H)D medications tend to increase my sweating, like Adderall and such (yet Adderall does wonders for my anxiety when it comes to talking and such, which I didn't expect).

Well, so far, it seems like non of you really had any EXTREME negatives to say about BuSpar, which is very good. Side effects are always my biggest concern. If BuSpar doesn't actually even do too much, and is more like a placebo effect, then I wouldn't mind actually ahaha, as long as it helps my social anxiety. I will keep trying it out then to see how it starts to affect me in the long run, after all that's when most of these medications become noticeable.

DK3- I'm glad that I'm not the only one who experiences these 'brain zaps'. That was quite frightening the first time I felt them. Do you have any knowledge if these could be dangerous or anything? Also, I like that you compared them to a benzo because I pretty much rely on Klonopin (well, now Valium actually) just for leaving the house. I can't stand relying on benzo's D:.

WineKitty- Oddly enough, I did read a good amount of people saying that they experienced becoming more irritable or angrier easier. Personally, as of now, I haven't noticed this and, due to that, in theory I wouldn't really mind if that happened. Mainly because I'm such a submissive person that I practically refuse to get upset/angry/stand up for myself, so this _could_ be a benefit.

Thanks again everyone! I'm going to keep trying it, if anyone has any more input then please throw it out there. Not only does this help me, but it helps a lot of other people who do Google searches for this kinda stuff because they will end up redirected here.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm on Wellbutrin & Buspar.

Wellbutrin doesn't make me sweat. Never even heard that.

When I began Buspar, I had those "brain zap" type sensations. I'd also compare it to feeling really weird, almost electric for a few seconds. I liked it. But they stopped about a week into it. I had the same feeling with Cymbalta & Abilify. I'm not too impressed with Buspar and when I go back to the doctor this week I'm going to look into something different.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i've beem immune too the brains zap for awhile. Usually it if your naive too anything serotonin related. you can get them first timers taking antidepressants may certainly get them but not everyone reports having them.


----------



## RobDaBomb (Sep 14, 2012)

missamanda said:


> I'm on Wellbutrin & Buspar.
> 
> Wellbutrin doesn't make me sweat. Never even heard that.
> 
> When I began Buspar, I had those "brain zap" type sensations. I'd also compare it to feeling really weird, almost electric for a few seconds. I liked it. But they stopped about a week into it. I had the same feeling with Cymbalta & Abilify. I'm not too impressed with Buspar and when I go back to the doctor this week I'm going to look into something different.


If you don't mind me asking, what exactly didn't impress you about BuSpar and what were you looking for from it? Like was it mainly anxiety, or depression related or what? Also, is there anything that it did, like effected you in someway or something that you didn't care for? Just curious. Since I'm on Adderall and Valium/Klonopin a good amount for anxiety/adhd and recently started taking Flexril too for terrible muscle pain (and it also, at least in my experience, slightly helps anxiety as well. i.e. makes me less tense), I can't really tell if the medication that I take daily (like, in this case, the BuSpar) is affecting my head/emotions/feelings/etc... too much. This is normally the case with mose SSRI's and SNRI's I tried, I didn't realize the effect until a lil' over a month in. By this time it was too late and the lack of motivation or whatever effect they had on me had already affected my work and such.

Oh, and I never noticed those 'brain zaps' with any other medication besides BuSpar. Which is odd, because if it is serotonin related then I probably should have felt it with Cymbalta, Zoloft, etc...


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

RobDaBomb said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what exactly didn't impress you about BuSpar and what were you looking for from it? Like was it mainly anxiety, or depression related or what? Also, is there anything that it did, like effected you in someway or something that you didn't care for? Just curious. Since I'm on Adderall and Valium/Klonopin a good amount for anxiety/adhd and recently started taking Flexril too for terrible muscle pain (and it also, at least in my experience, slightly helps anxiety as well. i.e. makes me less tense), I can't really tell if the medication that I take daily (like, in this case, the BuSpar) is affecting my head/emotions/feelings/etc... too much. This is normally the case with mose SSRI's and SNRI's I tried, I didn't realize the effect until a lil' over a month in. By this time it was too late and the lack of motivation or whatever effect they had on me had already affected my work and such.
> 
> Oh, and I never noticed those 'brain zaps' with any other medication besides BuSpar. Which is odd, because if it is serotonin related then I probably should have felt it with Cymbalta, Zoloft, etc...


I'm not sure, but I don't think Buspar helps depression at all. I'm on Wellbutrin for depression, which seems to help pretty well. But it makes my anxiety skyrocket. I guess with the Buspar, I was really hoping it would make my anxiety less of a daily problem. I had those weird feelings the first week I took it, but they went away. Frankly, I feel like I'm taking a sugar pill because I can't tell a difference in my anxiety at all. I will say, though, I feel way more irritable than normal. And I don't know if it's just life, the medicine, or a combination of both. Good luck to you.


----------



## RobDaBomb (Sep 14, 2012)

Sadly, I'm not really sure if the BuSpar is helping with anxiety either. I have a lot less anxiety in general, but my doc. switched me to Valium the same day she gave me the BuSpar. So I don't know if its just the Valium giving all this anxiety relief or the BuSpar in general.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

RobDaBomb said:


> So BuSpar it is aha. Now my big worry with any medication is how it affects ones creativity and memory, because these are the two most important factors in my whole existence. So if anybody has taken BuSpar and can explain their experience with it in general and, specifically, if you noticed any loss of creativity/imagination/memory/happyness?/etc....


I'm currently taking buspar. Been on it for a few months now and I haven't noticed any loss of creativity or anything like that. But it hasn't really helped with my anxiety at all.



> -!- ALSO! VERYYYY BIG CONCERN! After taking my half tablet (I'm supposed to take a half tablet twice a day for the first two weeks, then a full tablet twice a day afterward) I get this weird... sensation.
> Like, within the first hour or so after taking it, I will periodically feel this zing-like wave spike through my mind and body. It will just happen randomly and, to be quite honest, it feels pretty ****ing amazing lol, but I don't think it can be very good. I really can't describe this 'jolt' I will get besides... hmmm, imagine a reallyyyy intense case of the goosebumps just come on really quick and then leave in a wave like sensation (from the tip of your head down, or vice versa).


I actually experienced this too when I started taking 3 tabs a day. I thought I was the only one. It's kind of like a high... I'd randomly start feeling light-headed and warm all over. It was a nice feeling to be honest. This symptom went away after a while though. Now I'm experiencing other side effects - I'm starting to get rashes all over my body and sores on my head. It's weird because buspar is supposed to be a really light medication :?


----------



## RobDaBomb (Sep 14, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I'm currently taking buspar. Been on it for a few months now and I haven't noticed any loss of creativity or anything like that. But it hasn't really helped with my anxiety at all.
> 
> I actually experienced this too when I started taking 3 tabs a day. I thought I was the only one. It's kind of like a high... I'd randomly start feeling light-headed and warm all over. It was a nice feeling to be honest. This symptom went away after a while though. Now I'm experiencing other side effects - I'm starting to get rashes all over my body and sores on my head. It's weird because buspar is supposed to be a really light medication :?


Huh, that's odd. I haven't really read much about really nasty side effects though coming from BuSpar. Like you said, its supposed to be a really light medication. And I'm glad I'm not the only one with these crazy jolts.

Out of curiosity, if you say "But it hasn't really helped with my anxiety at all." Then why are you still using it? Are there any other benefits that you're getting from it??


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

RobDaBomb said:


> Huh, that's odd. I haven't really read much about really nasty side effects though coming from BuSpar. Like you said, its supposed to be a really light medication. And I'm glad I'm not the only one with these crazy jolts.
> 
> Out of curiosity, if you say "But it hasn't really helped with my anxiety at all." Then why are you still using it? Are there any other benefits that you're getting from it??


well my doc said to keep using it until my next appointment because supposedly it takes a long time to see results with Buspar. I might not if I keep getting rashes all over though. But no, I haven't had any success with meds yet. I've tried a few different SSRIs and SNRIs but they gave me unpleasant side effects and did nothing for my anxiety.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

If you get rashes discontinue IMMEDIATELY! Some anti depressants can cause some serious skin issues like steven johnsons syndrome. A rash is not normal and it is not something you wish away after a month.


----------



## RobDaBomb (Sep 14, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> If you get rashes discontinue IMMEDIATELY! Some anti depressants can cause some serious skin issues like steven johnsons syndrome. A rash is not normal and it is not something you wish away after a month.


I been looking up stuff about Steven Johnsons Syndrome and now I'm scared to deatthhh!!!! I was put on Amoxicillin like at the same time I started BuSpar and was coming off of Cymbalta. I had flu-like symptoms and all this stuff that seems very similar to SJS, and it would explain why I have a lot of upper back/shoulder pain and what feels like almost a sunburn on the back of my shoulders.... GAHHH!

Stupid meds. I've tried so many and I have never found one that helps with my anxiety AT ALL, then especially one without side effects or such. Benzos seem to be the only thing that actually help my anxiety, but they have their own little side effects and impairments as well.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well if you stop you don't have to worry. Your pamphlet should mention discontinuing on any sign of rashes. Rashes are not transient side effects and are a sign of some big problem with you and the drug. Besides better for you since buspar was sort of useless for me and many people. Get something else like Wellbutrin XL


----------



## RobDaBomb (Sep 14, 2012)

I haven't heard many 'good' things about Wellbutrin helping rid of peoples anxiety. That's literally the only thing I suffer from. Plus, whats to say Wellbutrin won't cause any side effects either? Sadly, I can't say if this BuSpar is causing any skin problem because I already have a really bad back/skin issue goin' on before I started taking BuSpar. It is worse than ever now, but then again it has progressively been getting worse. They think it may potentially be a spinal tumor or skin cancer, but nobody knows because I've been to busy to ever get all the appointments and procedures and such done to find out :/.

But I feel that BuSpar has had to have helped some people with anxiety at least. Otherwise they wouldn't market it as an anxiety drug. Does anybody have any positive effects with it? Or does it at least help with other things? Like mood swings or something?

Thanks again for your continued help and support everybody!!


----------



## shiemsgog (Nov 16, 2012)

*Order zovirax canada*

*Buy generic Zovirax online *  *Zovirax is used for treating chickenpox (varicella) or shingles (herpes zoster) and treating or suppressing genital herpes infections.* *Related Tags:* cheap zovirax next day shipping purchase Zovirax 800 mg order without prescription _order Zovirax tab without prescription at OK _low price Zovirax in internet tablet at Deal buy no prescription Zovirax prescription coverage in Leeds order Zovirax store no script in Corbridge Discount Zovirax Cheap No Prescription! cheap Zovirax no rx in Sioux Falls Buy Zovirax Online Prescription in Chesapeake _wholesaler cost Zovirax mastercard at Helmsley __zovirax side effects children _Zovirax 400 mg overnight buy not expensive fedex Zovirax at Chico Zovirax 800 mg sale online buy zovirax and zovirax price compare purchase low price Zovirax generic strips Markham pharmacy Zovirax american express no rx at Dromore _pharmacie medicament Zovirax in Aberbargoed _free overnight pharmacy Zovirax in West Jordan buy Zovirax cheaply in Wrexham online ordering Zovirax online pharmacy Zovirax pills in Tregaron zovirax ointment 15gm zovirax and online overnight delivery St. Petersburg Florida FL Zovirax by mail no prescription at Shrewsbury branded generic Zovirax 800 mg _buy Zovirax without prescription to ship overnight in Spring Hill _Zovirax online drugstore at Shaftesbury zovirax diphenhydramine order Zovirax now without prescription at Crumlin Zovirax online c o d at Toulouse no rx prescription Zovirax in Chipping Campden Zovirax to generic at Washington South Cle Elum Online Generic Zovirax No Prescription! Free Consult! buy cod Zovirax in internet shop no rx at Alabama Capshaw Zovirax otc generic mastercard get Zovirax lithonate online without prescription at Hull is Zovirax safe in AR Enola pre Zovirax 800 mg medication buy Zovirax without a prescription or membership - Order Zovirax Cash On Delivery _Zovirax Overnight Columbia _online generic Zovirax generic name Newport News Zovirax la order best price on Zovirax pharmacy with prescription where to buy Zovirax 800 mg by cod how do you get Zovirax Red Deer sale buy cheap zovirax online drug savers spedizione Zovirax farmacia online buy Zovirax on-line from at Minnesota Buy Zovirax overnight shipping Worcester Discount Zovirax 20 years pharmacy! No Prescription! Free Consult! zovirax and genital herpes Zovirax no prior script overnight delivery at Hawkshead low cost Loperamide obesity online no script in Cookstown buy Generic Zovirax From US Quality! Zovirax money order in Boston a discount Zovirax 800 mg *purchase Zovirax 400 mg on line no rx *_Zovirax rezeptfrei kaufen at Mississippi _Zovirax No Prescription Overnight Cod Delivery in Paradise research on Generic Zovirax Cardura online saturday shipping at AR Tillar pharmacy canada Zovirax price USA zovirax dosage ointment *Zovirax online prescription cod at HI *Zovirax pharmacy online sale at Arizona Mohave Valley online order Zovirax generic usa when to stop applying zovirax Generic Zovirax coupons discounts at KS *Zovirax prescription price at Bolventor *Zovirax cheap online at san marcos at Padstow Cheap buy zovirax ofloxacin overdose order pills dose Zovirax online tab without prescription at AZ _buy Zovirax 200 mg next day _cheapest Zovirax with overnight delivery at new bedford at Pickering _non generic Zovirax no prescription in Springfield _mrsa zovirax ds trimethoprim Zovirax 800 mg pharmacies Zovirax ups delivery at Ewloe Zovirax sales generic in TN White Bluff Zovirax generic name in Askrigg no prescription Zovirax drug overnight in North Carolina Atlantic Beach buy Zovirax without a prescription or membership - Order Zovirax Cash On Delivery is there a generic for Zovirax non prescription Mauricie order Zovirax floxstat pharmaceutical fast delivery in Newton Mearns testing Zovirax dihydrochloride levels at Cockermouth Zovirax 800 mg online lowest prices Eulexin in internet store no doctors at Scotland Zovirax in internet discount without prescription in Stratford-upon-Avon Online Zovirax Zovirax 400 mg cash on delivery buy Zovirax online us pharmacy Zovirax suppliers buy Zovirax apotex in Nebraska Bertrand Zovirax without a prescription at boulder Zovirax overnight without prescription *best price Zovirax online no doctors in MT *best place to buy Zovirax medication mexico Zovirax available in ca get Zovirax pills cod accepted in WA Redondo cod Zovirax overnight no prescription *zovirax treatment of shingles *Mometasone overnight no consult in Carrollton zovirax ezetrol on-line generic drugs Zovirax in Penicuik drug interactions celexa and zovirax to get high buy online cheap Zovirax buy cheap online pharmacy in Crumlin zovirax how long Zovirax prescription prices at MS Zovirax 400 mg skin allergies Buy Azovirax For Sale Paypal des moines purchase Zovirax prenatal buy Zovirax coupon fast at New Hampshire *overnight Zovirax cheap in Arizona *Zovirax 400 mg alltram ingredients canada Zovirax cost of at a pharmacy NC non prescription cheap Zovirax at NM Zovirax Meds Zovirax uk cheap at Presteigne *overseas Zovirax 800 mg cheap *highg doses of Zovirax order Zovirax over the counter fedex buy Zovirax vernacetin in internet ach at Dolgellau uses of Zovirax at Helmsley _Purchase zovirax ofloxacin legal for sale how can I get medicine _Zovirax serum level at Llanfair Caereinion buy zovirax zovirax Zovirax 800 mg find cheap Zovirax medicine priority mail Zovirax europe at Florence generic Zovirax rexapin jcb overnight in Cardiff buy cod Zovirax cortaid maximum strength tablet saturday shipping in Shotton best price generic Zovirax Westminster Zovirax mail order u s at Abergele buy Zovirax online worldwide at Brecon How to get a doctor to prescript Zovirax 200mg find Zovirax drug at Pontardawe Zovirax 200 mg nonprescription Zovirax online south in Hathersage No Prescription Zovirax 200mg without prescription from us pharmacy on sale Zovirax 200 mg


----------



## RobDaBomb (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I've finally hit _about_ the two week mark, so I'm now starting to take a full tablet (15mg) twice a day. Let's hope for the best, eh?

I really don't know what to say about this drug yet. I notice that I always tend to feel better, or, say, really less anxious and confident/good and all the day AFTER taking them. But I also noticed this on Cymbalta and stuff, so idk if that is just me in general or this.

BTW, does anybody know if BuSpar does work instantly? I'm very confused about it. Since you are supposed to take it twice a day, half a tab for two weeks then a full one twice a day from then on... it seems like something that only starts working after it builds up in your system, but at the same time since I start to feel those 'brain zaps' pretty soon after taking them and because of taking them say, twice or three times a day instead of just once... it makes me think that they may have some instant relief as well.

Anybody know if that's the case?


----------



## RobDaBomb (Sep 14, 2012)

SORRY FOR THE EXTRA POST! But people neeeeed to hear about my experience!

So, as I just posted earlier, today I took my first full tablet. Which was about an hour ago. 

I had absolutely TERRIBLE headaches/brain zaps/dizzyness... and then my stomach started hurting terribly and it just kept getting worse and worse and then I started feeling absolutely sick to my stomach and everything. 

It was one of the worst feelings I have ever felt in my life. Way worse than drinking wayyyy too much alcohol and feeling absolutely miserable and puking and such. I ended up feeling so gad dang terrible, that I HAD to force myself to throw up. I finally finished throwing up, hopefully, most of it. I feel a little better, enough to type on this computer at least. But my head still feels like a mess. 

I don't, by gods name, have ANY idea why I had such a terrible experience. I have been taking two half tablets every day for the past 2 weeks and just now took only one full tablet. Additionally, I took it after a meal as well which, if anything, shouldn't make it effect me so badly.

WTF BuSpar. I think I'm going to have to give up on this...


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I gave up on it as the nausea would come and go, it made my anhedonia worse and gave me those brain zaps you speak of at high doses. I switched to Abilify and i'm happy with that decision.


----------



## RobDaBomb (Sep 14, 2012)

Did you notice any improvement in your anxiety at all from BuSpar while you were on it though? Also, how is Abilify. I really haven't heard too much about it. Does it help much with anxiety?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

buspar I didn't really notice. I was sort of a zombie on it by the end of the month so I guess I wasn't anxious as I was just staring into nothingness hehe. Abilify has been great so far. I have only been on it since Wednesday low dose yesterday did 4.5mg and today 5mg and it's just great so far. I do feel more relaxed than ever on it. But a lot of drugs have honeymoon periods where they work great for a week and then normalize.


----------



## RobDaBomb (Sep 14, 2012)

Huh, I know everyone may react differently to things, but I've read multiple good things about Abilify. I think I'm going to mention it at my next doc. appointment.

Oh and, yes, I did stop taking BuSpar. But to be honest, it's been a week and I already notice the lack of mood stability I'm having. I believe this is me normally, and not withdrawals or anything. This lack of mood stability is making me more 'zombified' feeling than ever before and less creative. I've been taking more Valium/Klonopin (I switch it up, IDK if it's tolerance or what, but it seems to work when I switch it up) than ever.

I'm not sure if I'm just going through depression or not. I've never been diagnosed with depression, only MAYBE dysphoria (due to this written 'bubble-like' test I took at my psych. docs. office). Yet she kinda ignored the Dysphoria or any other signs of depression because I'm highly skilled at masking any feelings of discontent to others. I don't even want to come off as 'sad' or make anyone believe I am or have any issues going on. IDK why, but I believe it's some sort of 'defense tactic' my brain uses to protect myself. Also, in the case that I was bipolar or such (which, BTW, slight bipolar came up as well, just like dysphoria, in the test results) I would want it hidden and not known. IDK if this is just acting schizo-like, but I believe I wouldn't want anybody to have on record that I'm that 'mentally un-well' or such. IDK if this is just me normally or if this depression, sad, and do nothing like motivational feeling is just due to withdrawal like symptoms from BuSpar, or the reduction of taking Adderall (and potentially Benzos, I've been taking more than ever, but IDK if it's potentially due to me being, perhaps, addicted to them and unconsciously taking more to get that 'fix').

I know that is a lot, ahah now that I'm reading back on what I just typed I see this. I may end up making a new forum about my 'potential' depression.


----------

